# first ships callsign



## ChrisTurner

first ships callsing 'GPPY' MV ***berland, ex NZS before becoming P&O GCD 1974 joining Shearness..6 months round trip to NZ


----------



## Mister B

1962 RMS Saxonia GSJS. Ch R/O Purton-Bishop, 2nd R/O Brian Staton. Capt. John Treasure-Jones.

Peter


----------



## mikeg

1966 Swansea STS Asprella GCKE Capt. John Greener

Mike


----------



## Troppo

GWED

Ariake.


----------



## hawkey01

1964 Shell tanker Opalia/GLQA.

Relief Capt Alec Brown - Gentleman. Then he returned - Capt J Brittain.

Hawkey01


----------



## Bill Greig

1975 M.V. Sussex MAEF, P & O general cargo division ex NZS.
Chris,I too did a trip on the ***berland.
regards
Bill


----------



## King Ratt

1963 RFA Cherryleaf c/s GQZQ (ex Laurelwood). Captain Evelyn David James Evans. Snr R/O Michael Noel Hynes.


----------



## mikeg

hawkey01 said:


> 1964 Shell tanker Opalia/GLQA.
> 
> Relief Capt Alec Brown - Gentleman. Then he returned - Capt J Brittain.
> 
> Hawkey01


Brittain, what bad luck!

Mike


----------



## Graham P Powell

1966 Royal Mail Line "Aragon/GVVT". C/R/O was Rollason, 2/R/O Jack Barter.
Captain was named Fox I think. Very snooty company with little to be snooty about.........
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## RayL

Naess Sovereign, call sign GHFJ, Captain George Mayne.
Speybank, call sign GHRM, Captain Stan Holbrook (Commodore in fact!).


----------



## hawkey01

Mike,

yes indeed. Written about him before on another thread somewhere. 

Neville


----------



## david.hopcroft

Like Ray.......GHFJ, Naess Sovereign in drydock in Rotterdam 9.4.63, though we arrived in Rotterdam 4th April because my Chief, C.G.L.McKee wanted to do a tax year.

David
+


----------



## ChrisTurner

MV ***berland C/R/O Archie McGuigan ex NZS Capt H.R Phillips the man was a gent. me 2/R/O Archie sent TR to GNF I sent one to PCH Archie never set foot in the Radio Room again for 6 months!!! happy days....


----------



## Bill Greig

Chris,
I remember Robin Philips, he left the ship as part of crew change when we were in Pireaus May '75. Sadly passed due to terminal cancer just a few months later
we found out.
Bill


----------



## Pat McCardle

Somerset GJVL, Capt'n Brian Austin-Smith, Mate Peter Grimes, 2/O John Spurdall. Unfortunately I forget who was the Sparkie, a big bloke with a beard who liked the 'Odd' beverage.


----------



## Jack Lynch

My first ship ss Isle of Guernsey, GQYJ 1949 Southampton to Channel Isles. Pete Rosney was my Chief and Capt. Pearce was Master.


----------



## G4UMW

Booker Vanguard/MHEM, Captain Eddie Puddifer, Chief R/O Alan Moss.


----------



## ChrisTurner

*H.R.Phillips*



Bill Greig said:


> Chris,
> I remember Robin Philips, he left the ship as part of crew change when we were in Pireaus May '75. Sadly passed due to terminal cancer just a few months later
> we found out.
> Bill


Bill
Sorry to hear about Capt Phillips, he was my first old man!! pity the rest of them where not more like him...Apart from him going on the piss with Archie he was a proper gent...I guess Archie must be gone by now...last I heard of him was a mate of mine relieved him of the Wild Flamingo I think it was in Rotterdam.


----------



## 5TT

S.A. Tzaneen / ZTTZ - rx R408, tx RMT1500S ... The Safmarine reefers were great ships to sail on.

= Adrian +


----------



## Moulder

MV Benhope/GJZD - July 1971 - joined KG5 dock - loaded explosives at Shoeburyness then sailed for Far East.

C/RO George Dickson - Master Capt. Henderson.

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## exsailor

5MFK - Liberian flagged 'Pacific Saga'. Signed on in Bombay, October '72.


----------



## sheringham

British Piper. GDNN, Falmouth Feb. 1957


----------



## PeterY

Joined Aramac GSWQ at Brisbane August 1965 as 3rd RO. Chief RO John Watson, 2nd RO Bill Muldoon.


----------



## spacetracker

March 1975 Cayzer Irvine's Elbe Ore/GWME - included dry dockings in Rotterdam and North Shields where name changed to King Richard. After two months on the bulk carrier it was off to Windsor Castle/GVTG as 4/R/O. Chalk and cheese.


----------



## Wallace Slough

KWZD
The Black Douglas, a Fish and Wildlife research ship. My first trip to sea as a unpaid deck boy in 1962 at the age of 16, followed by a trip as OS in 1963. Why in the world I have that call sign branded in my brain is beyond my comprehension, but it is!


----------



## Roger Bentley

Born in Lancashire 12 10 33 on a Thursday, sailed on my first trip on 12 10 50 on a Thursday on the Lancashire a troopship bound for Korea. Call sign engraved in my memory G L Z C.


----------



## ChrisTurner

*Callsigns*



Wallace Slough said:


> KWZD
> The Black Douglas, a Fish and Wildlife research ship. My first trip to sea as a unpaid deck boy in 1962 at the age of 16, followed by a trip as OS in 1963. Why in the world I have that call sign branded in my brain is beyond my comprehension, but it is!


Wallace 
thats the point ...its surprising after all these years that things like callsigns just never go away... i can remember almost all of them but the first one never goes....like a virgin (Jester) hell i went into coast stations and got hammered with more of em!!!


----------



## frank fawl

First Ship SS "el lobo" CT Bowerings 1969 Captain Pierre Robier
tanker sailing from elmsmereport to Venezuala


----------



## frank fawl

Oops! forgot call sign El Lobo GCFH


----------



## Ivor Lloyd

1942 MV City of Lille GSLN as 3rd R/O Capt Geo Vickers


----------



## ChrisTurner

Ivor Lloyd said:


> 1942 MV City of Lille GSLN as 3rd R/O Capt Geo Vickers


Ivor that puts you at sea during the war... outstanding


----------



## Pat bourke

First ship "MV Statesman", call sign GMUD, 1974. Chief R/O L. Ricaud, Captain K. Long. Joined in West India docks London sailed to Caribbean and South America.(Thumb)


----------



## hawkey01

Chris,

I thought the name rang a bell - thought it was just coincidence. Just looked at your profile and you are the same man. Worked with you at both GND and GLD at various times. I gather you will have seen the other GKA and CS members, some hiding under pseudonyms. 
Glad to have you aboard.

Neville - Hawkey01

Not Abbott!


----------



## valencia59

Joined the Luigi Casale/ IBVL in Cochin 1981


----------



## Gordon L Smeaton

GHVX British Hussar Isle of Grain 10-11-66, next stop Banias Senior R/O Mick Brown Captain JH Thompson from South Shields, like previous thread can rememeber most if not all of them up to the last one sov Ullswater V7VP6 which I left on the 11th January 2011 a career opf 44+ years swallowed the anchor at last


----------



## niggle

GOVR s.s. ACT5

Joined Seaforth Liverpool August 1976 next stop Melbourne Australia.

Chief R/O Bob Blacklege and Capt was A. Chivers.


----------



## BeerSailor

ChrisTurner said:


> MV ***berland C/R/O Archie McGuigan ex NZS Capt H.R Phillips the man was a gent. me 2/R/O Archie sent TR to GNF I sent one to PCH Archie never set foot in the Radio Room again for 6 months!!! happy days....


Chris - I reckon that was Archie McGuiness, he liked the H-Boats with the Radio Room and accommodation on the boat deck aft of the funnel. Out of sight, out of mind. went round the land with him on Hinakura, he was coasting for a while after an operation.


----------



## Mick farmer

*first ship*

Was Lagos Palm October 1958 courtesy Marconi East Ham

Call sign I think was GYND first port Dakar


----------



## Chris Isaac

Although I was not a Radio Officer I do remember my first ship's call sign.
MV St John GBRT. At first I thought it meant Great Britain!


----------



## Trevor Clements

La Marea GBBU, Buries Markes on charter to Volkswagen, Captain Al Finlay, 1st R/O Davy Kay followed by Adrian Thomas. Smiley Holmes Apprentice, John Cole 3rd / 2nd Mate, Douglas Bidder, Leckie - "Mornin' Gentlemen...Mornin' Junior Sparks". Poor food but a happy ship for all that!
Trevor.


----------



## ChrisTurner

BeerSailor said:


> Chris - I reckon that was Archie McGuiness, he liked the H-Boats with the Radio Room and accommodation on the boat deck aft of the funnel. Out of sight, out of mind. went round the land with him on Hinakura, he was coasting for a while after an operation.



you are absolutely right it was McGuiness ol bugger had a better tan than the crew...bless his cotton socks....I guess he is shuffled off by now. I think he did me a favour on my first trip it was sink or swim.. even had a telling off from GKA...later in my coast station days i met most of those that worked when i was at sea... we all keep in touch today... happy days eh... i was the last man to leave Landsendradio/GLD...


----------



## ChrisTurner

hawkey01 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I thought the name rang a bell - thought it was just coincidence. Just looked at your profile and you are the same man. Worked with you at both GND and GLD at various times. I gather you will have seen the other GKA and CS members, some hiding under pseudonyms.
> Glad to have you aboard.
> 
> Neville - Hawkey01
> 
> Not Abbott!


Neville 
you have the advantage on me mate..can you remind me when we worked together...I moved over to Ship Inspection in 94 till we lost the contract then ended up back in GLD as my office...i was the last man to switch the lights off...that always was a standing joke with the lads ...turned out to be true in the end.. I still keep in touch with a few of the CS and GKA lads a lot of them came over to the business i am doing now.


----------



## ChrisTurner

hawkey01 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I thought the name rang a bell - thought it was just coincidence. Just looked at your profile and you are the same man. Worked with you at both GND and GLD at various times. I gather you will have seen the other GKA and CS members, some hiding under pseudonyms.
> Glad to have you aboard.
> 
> Neville - Hawkey01
> 
> Not Abbott!


Nevill are you still in touch with the lads from GLD? we have regular meets at the pub in Penzance


----------



## Dumra

GMYE Methane Progress, Canvey Island to Arzew for 6 months.


----------



## teb

It's coming on for sixty years since I came ashore and the only call sign I can remember is GDRC but I'm bg-------d if I can remember which ship this was !!! Anyone know?


----------



## Treborvfr

My first ship was British Pride, GRIQ, which I joined as 2R/O in November 1974 for a 6 month trip.
R/O was a chap called Bob Lane, sailing with his wife, Wendy.


----------



## Peter Eccleson

1971 Shell tanker s.s. MITRA/GYYW Capt Lomax (Aussie - I think)


----------



## ChrisTurner

teb said:


> It's coming on for sixty years since I came ashore and the only call sign I can remember is GDRC but I'm bg-------d if I can remember which ship this was !!! Anyone know?


the callsign is sitting with a yacht now the Lady Sarya... i think it got it in the 70s...but i have a book when i left the coast stations that has them all just cant find it yet...


----------



## gwzm

I joined Brocklebank's SS Mahseer / GZSV in April 1963 in London. UK to India and East Pakistan as Chota Marconi Sahib (2R/O) under the watchful eye of Burrah Marconi Sahib Harry Jefferson (1R/O) and Captain John (a.k.a. "Gobby") Nuttall.
Happy days,
gwzm/John


----------



## Vital Sparks

British Wye, GRUT, 1980


----------



## samh116

August 1964 San John ODGG previously La Bahia and Grainton, then short period on the Oronsay during 1965 
Next the newer Grainton GXST 1966.
I did not know for many years that the San John had been launched as the Grainton


Sam


----------



## teb

ChrisTurner said:


> the callsign is sitting with a yacht now the Lady Sarya... i think it got it in the 70s...but i have a book when i left the coast stations that has them all just cant find it yet...


G'Day Chris still no luck with GDRC? Teb


----------



## Jim Anderson

Joined my first ship Baharistan call sign GBQU as 2nd R/O in Manchester in November 74. 
R/O Alan Bickford, Master Jack Woodmass.
My second ship was the ***berland GPPY.


----------



## mansa233

Canopic - GSWK - Capt Phil Murchison, Chief McNiell, R/O Eric (hyphen)Jones (can't recall the first part).


----------



## andysk

GBQA - 'Rothesay Castle'
Joined in KGV, London, on 11 Jan 1971
First trip J/R/O, with Roger Perks, doing a relief trip for 'Pud' Cullen, as Chief with his wife, Laurie.
With that call sign there was no missing the start of the GKA trafic lists !
General from London, Hamburg, and Rotterdam for the Cape coast to LM (as it was then), then loading avocados, apples and pears at PE and CT for Le Havre and Southampton.
Master - Dai Rees (ex 3/O on Rochester Castle on Malta convoy)
C/O - Tom Petch


----------



## les.edgecumbe

GHQC _ Gorjistan, FC Stricks Ltd. 1966 London -PG-Mauritius-Canada-USA-home. Snr R/O John Kidd. Capt Newman (the White Arab). A1 voyage.


----------



## david.hopcroft

Nice ship GHQC. I coasted Hull-Liverpool north about in November 1964. I remember the main whistle was only a few feet from the RO's cabin porthole.

Nearly made a terrible faux-pas the first morning when I nearly entered the forward dining saloon, but was quickly re-directed aft by the steward. 

It was the only time I had to use a DF 'in anger'. The hardest part was trying to keep the rotating loop steady in a gale.

David
+


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

First as R/O was Avistone/GBSV Capt Roche, cant remember 1st R/O's name in 1954
last was M/T Seakap/VNNM in Feb 1992 but first when on deck was Empire Athelston/Benalbanach in December 1947
Ern Barrett


----------



## John William

1953 M.V. "Drina/MAIL", Royal Mail, Ch. R/O Dougie Franklyn - a call sign designed for rythmic morse code


----------



## harry pennington

My first trip in 1954 and all others after,all their call signs have just left the mind, age you know.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Signed off my first ship 42 years ago today. Ross Polaris, MAWW. It was a bloody nightmare and I swore I'd never go back, but I did.

John T.


----------



## Papa Bear

Joined Houlders Hardwicke Grange in Falmouth July '67. Sailed from layup, bunkered Cape Verde,B.A. (Doc Sud), La Plata, Santos and home to Z Shed. Great ship, good bunch on board, don't remember names but my boss was the inimitable R.R.Mills. 

Cheers John L. (Thumb)

The grey matter must be slipping!!! c/s GHMU


----------



## Hugh Wilson

GTBK - F.C. Strick's Khuzistan - Joined No.9 Shed, No.9 Dock, Salford in August 1968. Derek Austin was Chief R/O.


----------



## mcook

GBHL
'Mangla' in Las Palmas June 1968 (10 days shy of my 18th birthday).

A great callsign being so close to the front of Portishead's traffic list.

I have forgotten many a ship's callsign, but never the first one!


----------



## freddythefrog

1st trip as J/R/O Border Terrier/MSDL---1967/8
C/R/O Alan Baird, Captain Donald Fraser.
4month trip turned out to be 14 months, shanghaid by Marconi's!
Cheers freddythefrog


----------



## radioman1969

*First trip*

Bennevis/GFMZ. June/Sept 1969. Chief R/O Ray Bourne. Capt McFee.
Cabin over boiler, had to sleep outside in tropics - magic days !


----------



## rmwilton

Border Shepherd/GGRA, nice rhythmic callsign for first ship. Joined her on the Tyne in April 1966, 1st RO Roy Stirling, Capt Bell. Nearly had a fit when we sailed, was allowed to send the TR to GCC and couldn't understand his morse, thought I was in the wrong job. Only years later, when I joined the coast station service, that I discovered that (I've really forgotten his name) was well-known for his lack of morse skills!


----------



## keithf

*Rembrandt*

GTV "Rembrandt" maiden voyage 1960.

Call sign GGGH ( just missed a full house !!)


----------



## bobharrison2002

Canberra / GBVC sailed from Soton 21st April 1974 - it was memorable as it was also my 21st birthday!

Bob


----------



## Clive Kaine

P&O tanker ss Maloja/GDHQ at Los Angeles 28th November 1973, bound for Anchorage, Alaska. R/O Dave English, captain Eric Stewart. Happy days.


----------



## ChrisTurner

Jim Anderson said:


> Joined my first ship Baharistan call sign GBQU as 2nd R/O in Manchester in November 74.
> R/O Alan Bickford, Master Jack Woodmass.
> My second ship was the ***berland GPPY.


Hi Jim 
the ***berland was my first ship in 1974 I was 2nd R/O 6 month trip from April to October UK to NZ and Back you must have joined after i left?
rgds
chris


----------



## ChrisTurner

teb said:


> G'Day Chris still no luck with GDRC? Teb


No sorry i have LLyods register of radio callsigns that i managed to hang onto when Landsendradio/GLD closed. I turned the lights off. But i cant find it, its in the house somewhere probably in the eaves of the attic, but i will keep looking , i am sure that GDRC will be in there, strangely the callsign does seem familiar!!!


----------



## teb

ChrisTurner said:


> No sorry i have LLyods register of radio callsigns that i managed to hang onto when Landsendradio/GLD closed. I turned the lights off. But i cant find it, its in the house somewhere probably in the eaves of the attic, but i will keep looking , i am sure that GDRC will be in there, strangely the callsign does seem familiar!!!


Thanks for the reply Chris. Should you venture into the attic one day it would be nice to know what ship it was.If by some strange quirk it comes back to me I'll let you know. Teb


----------



## holland25

PeterY said:


> Joined Aramac GSWQ at Brisbane August 1965 as 3rd RO. Chief RO John Watson, 2nd RO Bill Muldoon.


Joined Parthia GSWQ in Liverpool March 1956. Chief RO Mr O'Sullivan,2nd RO Mr Markham, never knew their first names.


----------



## 7woodlane

First trip in '53. ss Mooltan, c/s GFBC. It is stuck forever in that big space between my ears where my brain should be. Can anyone remember also ss Himalaya c/s MCDY. In the olden days of Area Broadcasts she was well down the list. She was eventually re-allocated GBDK by the Home Office, no doubt after some "nudging" from P & O.
David.


----------



## Troppo

That's very interesting.

What was the difference between G and M callsigns?

Why did some UK ships get M and others G?


----------



## 7woodlane

Troppo
Don't know why the two categories were used, although someone will come up with an answer. In the same era another liner the Orcades rejoiced (?) with call letters MABA, but I don't recall that they were ever changed to place her closer to the top of Portisheadradio's lists.
David


----------



## harry pennington

Troppo,David, the UK used both G and M even shore stations, I think Mena [which was under British control at the time ] 
MBU if i remember correctly and I cant remember the the others. Harry


----------



## King Ratt

Many years ago Bahrain radio was GNV. I don't remember when it changed to the A9 callsign.


----------



## Moulder

King Ratt said:


> Many years ago Bahrain radio was GNV. I don't remember when it changed to the A9 callsign.


Yep - changed to A9M around about 1972 I think as did Muscat which changed from a G callsign to A4M. 

Colombo (Ceylon) had a G callsign as well which changed to 4PB around the same time?

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## w.craig

First trip on Royal Mail 'Drina' 1963 J/R/O. call sign MAIL


----------



## Troppo

w.craig said:


> First trip on Royal Mail 'Drina' 1963 J/R/O. call sign MAIL



What a great callsign!


----------



## Buoy

First trip Thos & Jas Harrisons 'Naturalist/GRSU' March 1968. Seasick for about 10 of the 12 week trip, but never ever again in lots worse wx!


----------



## Larry Bennett

Troppo said:


> What a great callsign!


Think my favourite callsign of all time would be the Swedish vessel 'Sophie' who rejoiced in the callsign 'Sierra Lima Uniform Tango'. Used to work GKA from time to time to our mild amusement....

Larry +


----------



## Ron Stringer

In the 1960s there used to be a Portuguese vessel with the callsign C*NT that I heard a couple of times working Lisboa/CUL. Bet that caused a few giggles in the English-speaking coast stations. 

Thinking of it, I supposed Lisboa Radio's callsign caused similar reactions in the French speaking R/Os. Or were they more mature than us Brits?


----------



## 7woodlane

Remember seeing a Swedish vsl, long time ago out Australia way, her name escapes me but c/s was ****. Yes, before anyone asks there was also SHYT. They were listed in the Dicky Dappel of the day.
David.


----------



## 7woodlane

Not intended to be offensive over these 2 callsigns. They did actually exist. Sierra Hotel India Tango, passed us in the Brisbane River. The chief R/O took great delight telling everybody about the unfortunate callsign assigned to that vessel.
David.


----------



## gand00k1n

"Clan Farquharson" GIAQ, C/R/O Frankie Fawcett, been at sea since 1929, using spark gap txmitters on N Atlantic liners. Believe he was torpedoed 3 times in WWII including twice in one trip, Capt Cornwall and C/E Norrie Ives.


----------



## Manchester

First trip was on a Norwegian ship "Para"/JXHF - signed on as wireless operator/secretary. Had to do the Captains paperwork all in Norwegian. After that made the mistake of joining Marconi and as I had only done 4.5 months on my own had to do 6 weeks as junior R/O on Crystal Jewel. Went from £65.00.00 tax free per month to £39.10.00 taxable. One of the big mistakes of my life.


----------



## hughesy

First trip as R/O (with a Special R/O's ticket) was UTC tug 
Euroman can't remeber call sign (if anyone has it please let me know).
First trip deep sea with MRGC 
MV Alessandra/6zzw Mavroleons out of London. Greek officers Indian crew, got on with the crew better, on that ship a year to the day, not one lifeboat drill or fire drill, no money in them. Yassu

all the best
Hughesy

Went aboard a ferry in Swartz Bay, Van isle the other day to do maintanance on one of their elevators, the engineer showing me round the ship was Greek (but Canadian now), he was shocked to say the least when I spoke my ship board greek I'd leaned sailing with them. adaxee


----------



## keithsparks

if my memory serves me right Euroman GQAS sailed as R/O onand off 74 till 76 when they sold her to agreek outfit and i went back foreign flag couldnt stannd all the false bull on most british merchant ships some of the so called officers seemed more interested in the correct uniform for dinner than doing their job i was much happier in shorts T shirt and flipflops and a rolled up ciggy in my mouth ha ha I canstill see in my minds eye a certain 2nd mate from Hull telling me our days were numbered and we were classed as ballast and he couldnt wait for GMDSS to be installed . I dis see the light and bailed out in 84 got a steady job witj BT and later kingston comms ,a couple of years ago was in B Q and guess who was on the timber dept yes my least favourite 2nd mate I went out of my way to put a few sly digs in


----------



## hughesy

thanks for the C/S Keith i bailed out too been repairing and building
elevators here in canada and the USA
Nice radio room on the Euroman, I know I would have got in trouble with the british officer thing too.

all the best
Hughesy

i always fiddled the crews link calls anyway


----------



## Eric Farrelly

First ship GHVX British Hussar.Joined Finnart Loch Long Bnd Mina al madi .
Senior Sparks Dave Bone....great guy.
Captain Mountain & wife. 

Great ship...good all round 6 months start to BP


----------



## Tai Pan

Jack Lynch said:


> My first ship ss Isle of Guernsey, GQYJ 1949 Southampton to Channel Isles. Pete Rosney was my Chief and Capt. Pearce was Master.


Mine was Isle of Jersey GRBQ, 1950. Tommy Stubbs 1st R/O.


----------



## Mayday

frank fawl said:


> First Ship SS "el lobo" CT Bowerings 1969 Captain Pierre Robier
> tanker sailing from elmsmereport to Venezuala


El Lobo. Me too. Stanlow, 19 July, 1972. V.Piper was the OM.

John McKay.


----------



## Manchester

hughesy said:


> thanks for the C/S Keith i bailed out too been repairing and building
> elevators here in canada and the USA
> Nice radio room on the Euroman, I know I would have got in trouble with the british officer thing too.
> 
> all the best
> Hughesy
> 
> i always fiddled the crews link calls anyway



Did your company also have the "Welshman", "Englishman" and "Irishman" up in Iceland as defence tugs ? when I was on the "Othello" during the "Cod War" in 1973. Or was it a diffent company?


----------



## hughesy

Manchester said:


> Did your company also have the "Welshman", "Englishman" and "Irishman" up in Iceland as defence tugs ? when I was on the "Othello" during the "Cod War" in 1973. Or was it a diffent company?


Yes they did, but I did'nt sail with them then.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## Manchester

I was informed they all went in drydock to have the bows reinforced with concrete courtesy of MOD before going to Iceland. They rammed a couple of Icelandic gunboats if I remember correctly - whilst HM warships were a bit sluggish trying to catch them, due to their length and size.


----------



## Bob Murdoch

Tai Pan said:


> Mine was Isle of Jersey GRBQ, 1950. Tommy Stubbs 1st R/O.


Falaise GNWJ April 1958. Chief was Reg Hammond, who went to sea just after the Titanic mishap. He was chief on the Alcantara for most of her life. Came on the Falaise a few months before retiring and missed her last couple of trips. A great gentleman and very kind to a new 16, turning 17 year old new boy. Dream, dream!
Cheers, Bob (Wave)


----------



## Tai Pan

Bob Murdoch said:


> Falaise GNWJ April 1958. Chief was Reg Hammond, who went to sea just after the Titanic mishap. He was chief on the Alcantara for most of her life. Came on the Falaise a few months before retiring and missed her last couple of trips. A great gentleman and very kind to a new 16, turning 17 year old new boy. Dream, dream!
> Cheers, Bob (Wave)


H8i Bob. went on board Falaise once, very jealous, modern gear, MF oceanspan etc, we had the old 381. regards john


----------



## Jack Lynch

Tai Pan said:


> Mine was Isle of Jersey GRBQ, 1950. Tommy Stubbs 1st R/O.


Hi John been trying to get through on talktalk.net but messages being undelivered. Good to know somebody from that great era is still involved with ROA. Those early yearswere magic. Happy days Jack


----------



## Jack Lynch

Hi holland25. I was R/O on ss Sedgepool on March 1953 when Parthia came out of dense fog in the Ambrose Channel and collided with us. I was lucky as I got to see St. Patrick's day parade in new York. In my book "Beyond the sea" I describe the incident and show photos of damage. Good luck. Jack Lynch


----------



## Bob Murdoch

Tai Pan said:


> H8i Bob. went on board Falaise once, very jealous, modern gear, MF oceanspan etc, we had the old 381. regards john


Hi Tai Pan,
Yes. I was pretty happy to get an up to date radio room for my first one. I wonder at some of the stories of newboys not getting to stand a watch by themselves till they had a few months in. You would probably have been like me, joined the Falaise in the morning, sailed for St Malo about 6pm and went on watch at 1am the following morning. Reg stood by me for about half an hour then said she's all yours, call me if anything worries you. So that was me. Only called him once during my 3 months, when we were off the Needles in thick fog and the radar went down. He took over the watch and I fixed it (brand new MOT Radar ticket as well as PMG). 
Great days, but was happy to get transferred after 3 months to the Golfito.
Cheers Bob [=D]


----------



## holland25

Jack Lynch said:


> Hi holland25. I was R/O on ss Sedgepool on March 1953 when Parthia came out of dense fog in the Ambrose Channel and collided with us. I was lucky as I got to see St. Patrick's day parade in new York. In my book "Beyond the sea" I describe the incident and show photos of damage. Good luck. Jack Lynch


Hi Jack,
Didnt know about the collision and it was three years before my time. I did however spend St Pats day in NY in 1960 and saw the parade. I was with Blue Funnel then.


----------



## Trevorw

1st Ship, "Ariguani"/GMBL March 1955. Last ship "Glenfalloch"/GJKE 1965.


----------



## Jerry wes

Not my first, but the best call sign of any ship I was on (either the Lanrick or Bucklaw I cannot remember which it was) GWRV - Gin Whisky Rum and Vodka!!!


----------



## vzh7gk

GXBX m.v. Clan MacIver KGV, London 3/1/78, Hull, E Africa, Avonmouth 17/5/78


----------



## jojenn

1973 GMUF Talamba (as a deck cadet). Old Man was Capt Huke ('Cool Hand Huke), the Mate was Bill Pattie (ex-tyneside police?). Sparks (Ralph?) was an ex-Strath man and not happy at having to serve on a tanker.


----------



## slick

All,
MV's Trevose (1958/59) and Trevelyan 1959/60), MATJ /MATE (or was it the other way round?), a lot of Hains seemed to run in sequence, was that common?

Yours aye,


slick


----------



## R/O

Texaco Southampton/GLBA CR/O Pat Townsend Captain Jim Blundell


----------



## King Ratt

RFA Cherryleaf/GQZQ


----------



## trotterdotpom

King Ratt said:


> RFA Cherryleaf/GQZQ


Was that the one that was formerly LOF's "Overseas Adventurer"?

John T


----------



## frank fawl

"el lobo" bowering tanker joined stanlow oil jetty january 1970 bnd for callao Peru
Captain Piere Robier


----------



## frank fawl

sorry forgot c/s El Lobo GCFH


----------



## Old Ginger

Trevorw said:


> 1st Ship, "Ariguani"/GMBL March 1955. Last ship "Glenfalloch"/GJKE 1965.


Hi Trevor ... wasn't the 'falloch GJKA - coasted 1964. My first was the A D Rasta*se GQZN in 1960.
Cheers Mike


----------



## King Ratt

For trotterdotpom. RFA Cherryleaf GQZQ was John I. Jacobs vessel Laurelwood. I did the handing back refit in Swansea in 1966. Overseas Adventurer was hired later.


----------



## trotterdotpom

King Ratt said:


> For trotterdotpom. RFA Cherryleaf GQZQ was John I. Jacobs vessel Laurelwood. I did the handing back refit in Swansea in 1966. Overseas Adventurer was hired later.


Thanks for that.


----------



## Graham P Powell

Royal Mail liner "Aragon" C/S GVVT. AEI radio gear with 600W
MF and HF transmitters. The 2/R/O was Jack Barter who died later 
in the "Royston Grange" accident.
Trip was London to BA via Vigo, Lisbon, Las Palmas, Rio, Santos,
Montevideo and BA. We sailed at the beginning of the 1966 Seamans 
strike and were one of the few ships to sail in and out of Southampton
on the return leg. Then I was on leave till the strike broke....
rgds
Graham Powell(Thumb)


----------



## expats

Esso Hampshire....9th May 1964......Fawley to a floating oil platform off marsa el brega-Libya (we got diverted via Malta to have a generator removed. Generator was flown down to another Esso tanker stuck in Djibouti)....

Capt. Beldon (he and I got on well as I was a good darts player so he nabbed me as his partner)

Sadly I've forgotten her callsign


----------



## david.hopcroft

GHZS ??

David
+


----------



## expats

david.hopcroft said:


> GHZS ??
> 
> David
> +


Maybe? I couldn't find it anywhere.....


----------



## sparkie2182

GZMM

Atlantic Conveyor


----------



## cajef

Empress of Canada/GHLA joined in Liverpool July 1963 as a very junior 6th R/O, worked my way to 3rd R/O before leaving in July 1964.

Captain Bill Main and CRO Peter McNab


----------



## Alex Nicolson

*First Ships Callsign*

Atlantis/GLTM Glasgow 1951

Alex Nicolson


----------



## Robert M Hughes

Highland Monarch GMZF - Chief Frank Dunk, 2nd R/O McMurdo - thought I was pretty good at receiving morse but taking the news bulletin the first night going down the English Channel largely defeated me not being used to heavy static.
For a first trip a dream itinerary - Vigo, Lisbon,Las Palmas,Rio,Santos,Montevideo and Buenos Aires.
Two weeks loading meat at Berisso on the River Plate and retracing steps on way home.
Bob


----------



## sparks69

British Lantern GCLU
Capt was Joe Beattie - Amazing person every time I sailed with him.
Senior R/O J D Cameron
Happy Daze


----------



## Robert Wheeler

SA Oranje/ZSNF, 4th R/O, 2 x 6 weeks trips and hated it. It didn't help that my morse skills had faded in the delay between getting my ticket and getting a job!


----------



## Ian Beattie

Shell tanker Serenia GHLE June 65 C R/O Tony Pennington then I think it was
Bill Robertson two months Tramere to the Med then via Suez and Gulf to
Singapore with the occasional stop at Sebang to top up the 'jungle refinery' for the next six months deep joy at least at one end.
Cheers Ian


----------



## Orbitaman

First ship - Orbita - GRIW, Best call sign of a ship I sailed on and the only one that spelt a word - Malvern Prince - GNAT


----------



## Ian Beattie

I think the Donaldson boat Santona had a good rhythm to it GCDU and another shell boat I think it was one of the jumboed Z class GCXU almost like a samba and what about the Bank line Roybank GMHW got one or two OK THANX but whats yr callsign
Cheers Ian


----------



## frank elliott

First ship was British Empress GWFS on 2-9-1957 at Falmouth coming out 
of drydock and bound for Isle of Grain to load for Antwerp , my first venture
to foreign lands! I dont forget GWFS because it is my first names initials in
reverse FWG. Ah well. Chief was a fellow named Derek Pearson from
Manchester area,great guy and I dont forget him a real character.


----------



## stan mayes

frank elliott said:


> First ship was British Empress GWFS on 2-9-1957 at Falmouth coming out
> of drydock and bound for Isle of Grain to load for Antwerp , my first venture
> to foreign lands! I dont forget GWFS because it is my first names initials in
> reverse FWG. Ah well. Chief was a fellow named Derek Pearson from
> Manchester area,great guy and I dont forget him a real character.


Hello Frank,
A nice start....I know you made some very interesting voyages and have recorded them so we are waiting to hear of them..
Best regards,
Stan


----------



## LucyKnight

*Mangelia*

First ship supertanker SS Mangelia GYKQ (1968-1976) joined summer 75 . Left Feb 76 after 6 1/2 months. Didn't set foot on dry land once in that time. All slow steaming.


----------



## richardwakeley

Bad luck Lucy. It was 1973 that messed it all up. suddenly no bunkers available and slow steaming. Blue Flue "Super P's" at 15kts! Anyway, my first trip was FALABA (GHZZ) on Lagos Express, which I hate to admit to anyone ex-BF these days.


----------



## richardwakeley

Never sailed on them, but I always thought Blue Flue's two Cory bulkers had nice callsigns : GRIN and GRIP


----------



## RobertReid

RoRo Anro Australia/VJBQ. Joined Melbourne 1978.
Master Derry Shearn, C/E Eric Blackler, Chief R/O Seamus Casey - all absolute gentlemen.


----------



## Ian Beattie

OK all you guys and guyesses givin it with the C/S that spells words but you have no soul listen to the rhyhm of GCDU and drag out the dahs on the c d and u the same with GCXU its like music - or maybe you dont speak MORSE - come on peeps work it
Cheers Ian


----------



## Troppo

RobertReid said:


> RoRo Anro Australia/VJBQ. Joined Melbourne 1978.
> Master Derry Shearn, C/E Eric Blackler, Chief R/O Seamus Casey - all absolute gentlemen.


Nice ship.


----------



## Troppo

Ian Beattie said:


> OK all you guys and guyesses givin it with the C/S that spells words but you have no soul listen to the rhyhm of GCDU and drag out the dahs on the c d and u the same with GCXU its like music - or maybe you dont speak MORSE - come on peeps work it
> Cheers Ian




My amateur callsign ends in DU - it is a great combo, for sure.


----------



## Wismajorvik

First c/s. 'Clan Macdonald' GCPG.
Most annoying, 'Amazon' GVVV. (remember the Greek ships' collective callsign?)
Rather liked the 'Sylvan Arrow' GTKG especially when calling Portishead on 12Mhz.


----------



## 27756

ChrisTurner said:


> Hi Jim
> the ***berland was my first ship in 1974 I was 2nd R/O 6 month trip from April to October UK to NZ and Back you must have joined after i left?
> rgds
> chris


Hi Chris - ditto!!
The ***berland was also my first ship as 2nd R/O. Started on 16th Nov 1974 at Sheerness. Also did the same 6 month tour to NZ. Great experience.
Cheers,
Geoff


----------



## Ian Beattie

Chris / Geoff glad you got together but what was the ***berlands c/s ??
merely asking as an intertested bystander
Cheers Ian


----------



## Roger Bentley

Ian, If it was the same NZSCo ***berland, the one in Lloyds 1962-63 had the call sign GPPY. Cheers


----------



## 27756

Yes, the call sign was GPPY. 
The ***berland was part of P&O General Cargo Division (blue funnel) when I joined her in 1974.


----------



## Bill Greig

Geoff Head said:


> Yes, the call sign was GPPY.
> The ***berland was part of P&O General Cargo Division (blue funnel) when I joined her in 1974.


Hi Geoff,
how are you doing? Good to see you back on the site. Perhaps we should set up a sub-forum for ex ***berland Sparkies!
Best Regards
Bill


----------



## Varley

Isn't a Sausage recipe enough fame, even for the P&O?


----------



## Bill Greig

Varley said:


> Isn't a Sausage recipe enough fame, even for the P&O?


Not bad Varley, not bad.
Bill


----------



## Keith Adkins

P & O Somali GFTF 1958 Colin Kirk R/O and Captasin Turner 4 month trip out to Far East. Learnt a lot in more ways than one!


----------



## Ian Beattie

Many thanks to all for the ***berland c/s and to David V " well played Sir, an absolute gem if I may say so"
Cheers Ian


----------



## P.Arnold

First ship Arbitrator T & J Harrisons MMZR, always near the end of Portishead's traffic list


----------



## Ian Beattie

Thats tough but not as bad as Shell tankers Axina MYGC which was my second ship so it should strictly be on the site.
Cheers Ian


----------



## Bill.B

RFA Orangeleaf 1973 GTNR.
Best one Chemical Venturer GRAF.
Dave Britain was my JRO on GRAF 
Bill Bonner


----------



## keating1975

Botany Bay - 1974 GYSE


----------



## Tom Foote

First ship "Clan Brodie" GKPD. Chief R/O Vince Slevin. Joined her in Glasgow September 1953 for voyage South Africa,Mauritius/India and home. Signed off in Liverpool February 1954


----------



## 27756

ChrisTurner said:


> first ships callsing 'GPPY' MV ***berland, ex NZS before becoming P&O GCD 1974 joining Shearness..6 months round trip to NZ


Hi Chris,

Funnily enough GPPY was my first ship too... and also in 1974! 

I joined the ***berland on 16th Nov '74 at Sheerness, off 5th June '75 at Sheerness.

What a great old ship the was. Have a look at these photos I have posted: Geoff Head

You might recognise a few people?

Cheers,

Geoff


----------



## Pilot24

Dartbank, MXFG way back in 1973 and I still remember it!


----------



## Dave McGouldrick

ss Orestes/GNZG. CR/O Phil Robertson. OM J.O.Jones
First foreighn flag Pola Anaex Laganbank) /5B2291


----------



## eigyro

G.T.S Asiafreighter/GOYX. '74. Capt Dougie Naismith. REO Howard Jones/Jack Stephens. Interesting ship, but cured me of box boats. Went general cargo with 
KSC thereafter.


----------



## Tony Selman

For reasons which are beyond me I seem to have missed this thread over the years. My first ship was Brocklebank Line's Matra/GZYJ.


----------



## bbyrne98

P.Arnold said:


> First ship Arbitrator T & J Harrisons MMZR, always near the end of Portishead's traffic list


First ship was GHDC to last 9KJH with MIMCo but ultimately A4JD .. now that was early in the list! 

Mind you, A4JD wasnt ever on Portishead's Tfc list .. nope, nor would ever be ..


----------



## mark modrzynski

*MV ***berland*

Hello Chris

The ***berland was my first ship also ,remember the crossing the line i know i do . I had to supply you with the swarfega even though the second did not want me to.


----------



## chris thompson195

Silverfjord----GNOH


----------



## IvortheEngine

GHLR - Stag Line's PHOTINIA.....Senior R/O was Sandy McGillivray then became Sparky when Sandy paid off. Was there for about 11-1/2 months 73-74


----------



## sparks69

GCLU British Lantern. Capt Joe Beattie. J.D.Cameron was my Senior R/O.
Happy daze !


----------



## BobClay

My first trip to sea as a Sparky was the Bendearg, I think GMVU. It was 1970 and we went right round the world in three months:

London, Panama, Pusan, Kaohsiung, Hong Kong and back to Europe via the Cape of Good Hope (Suez was closed at the time.) Fast good looking ship with standard Marconi Oceanspan/Atalanta fit. 

Good sparks as my senior but sadly I can't remember his name.


----------



## DickGraham

First trip was on Mysia, a shell supertanker, c/s GYZA and the senior R/O was A. H. G. 'Tim' Wall. Two trips to Forcados and a bit of hanging around Lyme Bay and Methil in a four month trip.


----------



## Dave McGouldrick

DickGraham said:


> First trip was on Mysia, a shell supertanker, c/s GYZA and the senior R/O was A. H. G. 'Tim' Wall. Two trips to Forcados and a bit of hanging around Lyme Bay and Methil in a four month trip.


Almost enough to put you off going to sea for life. Or drive you to drink(Pint)


----------



## beedeesea

DickGraham said:


> First trip was on Mysia, a shell supertanker, c/s GYZA and the senior R/O was A. H. G. 'Tim' Wall. Two trips to Forcados and a bit of hanging around Lyme Bay and Methil in a four month trip.


Hi Dick, my first ship was Dunkyle/MXJZ, and my chief R/O was also A.H.G. "Tim" Wall. Often wondered what became of him. I had a letter from him telling me that he had become engaged to a Scottish nurse, but I lost touch with him and never heard any more.Was he still playing tape recordings of Bob McIntyre riding in the Isle of Man TT, when you sailed with him?

Brian


----------



## DickGraham

Dave M - Yep the daft thing was I travelled all the way to Lyme Bay to join her via the channel pilot boat - then sailed to Methil to await discharge orders (can't remember why) but I lived in Edinburgh so got the bus home for a few days. Oh I think it may have been Escravos not Forcados anyway it was an SBM way offshore.

BDC - I met him in 1972 - he had married the girl due to an unplanned event (*))


----------



## Steven Lamb

GHQQ - 'Gothland'
Iron Ore carrier belonging to Runcimen / Anchor Line of Leith.
Trip :- Redcar to Nouhadibou thence Redcar to Murmansk
Txmitter / Rcvr : Oceanspan / Atalanta ( wot no Conqueror / Apollo !)
Beer : Tennant's Thistle can (perfected the art of drinking )

Memorable 1st trip for sure ! Snr R/O Pat Kelly fae Glasgow. Capt Wallace ?

Happy days
Rgds / 73's
Lamby(Pint)(Hippy)


----------



## beedeesea

BDC - I met him in 1972 - he had married the girl due to an unplanned event (*))[/QUOTE]

Good old Tim! Thanks Dick.

Brian


----------



## sparky1

BobClay said:


> My first trip to sea as a Sparky was the Bendearg, I think GMVU. It was 1970 and we went right round the world in three months:
> 
> London, Panama, Pusan, Kaohsiung, Hong Kong and back to Europe via the Cape of Good Hope (Suez was closed at the time.) Fast good looking ship with standard Marconi Oceanspan/Atalanta fit.
> 
> Good sparks as my senior but sadly I can't remember his name.


GMVU was mine too, I joined in London July 72, about 14 weeks out East and 
then back to Liverpool


----------



## majoco

Esso Exeter was my first ship, damned if I can remember the c/s but I was only on board for two months around the coast and a couple of trips to Alesund, Norway - off onto the Geordie collier "Sir William Walker" for the next 4 months of my 'training' period - if you can call plugging the speaker through the bulkhead to the bridge with the long wave Light Prog shipping forecast "training". Very few messages other than TR's and the odd phone call!


----------



## John Leary

Hi Majoco
My 1963 call sign information records that Esso Exeter, Official Number 186261 had the call sign GSTS.
Hope that helps
Regards
John


----------



## Harry Nicholson

Mine was the BI trooper Dunera. GBBR had a splendid boom to it.


----------



## jimg0nxx

My second ship was BI Educational Cruises Devonia/GTTV (ex Devonshire, Bibby Trooper). We ran cruises in conjunction with Dunera. Both callsigns sounded great. My first ship was Donaldson Line Lismoria GNKJ.


----------



## majoco

Thanks for that, John, it does sound familiar now - although I thought all those 'double-barrelled' calls were reserved for the high traffic ships. I recall the "Empress of England" was GVSV - not an easy call to pick out of the muck, much better to have lots of dashes that lots of dots. My ham call is quite good for that - ZL2MC, and a Hamilton registered ship the "Allamanda" was ZCVQ which was always quickly picked out of the pile-up, although the Z was made into a G quite frequently.


----------



## mcook

GBHL
S.S. Mangla


----------



## bbyrne98

jimg0nxx said:


> My second ship was BI Educational Cruises Devonia/GTTV (ex Devonshire, Bibby Trooper). We ran cruises in conjunction with Dunera. Both callsigns sounded great. My first ship was Donaldson Line Lismoria GNKJ.


'Callsigns sounding great' reminds me of EICL (which sounds a tad flighty) and GCXY (a long draw on the dash) .. GTTV sounds quite authoritative ... !


----------



## China hand

MAXW
Westbank


----------



## JRMonty

*My first call sign*

Crude oil tanker La Nina. EDSZ . From March 1974 to August 1974. R/O Cadet.


----------



## majoco

A bit OT, I know, but....I always thought it was quite weird how you could be reading a book or something amidst the clamour on 500 halfway up the North Sea, not really paying any attention to what was being sent, then suddenly out of the blue your call sign pops up and you're on to it straight away, totally subconsciously picking your call out of the 'noise' - the brain is an amazing thing. I wonder where I left mine.....


----------



## Robert M Hughes

Highland Monarch GMZF
First trip South America!


----------



## majoco

RayL said:


> Naess Sovereign, call sign GHFJ, Captain George Mayne.
> Speybank, call sign GHRM, Captain Stan Holbrook (Commodore in fact!).


IIRC, George Mayne was the skipper when I was on the Naess Sovereign, not my first ship, but it was my last.


----------



## david.hopcroft

In 1963, like Ray later, GHFJ was also my first ship. The Captain was Frank Botham. The major problem during my time there was to lock down everything safe for the stay at Bataan.

David
+


----------



## IAN M

Samite - BFPG - 1943


----------



## GNUA

First ship as R/O junior was a VLCC Al Badiah 9KSF Marconi Marine postin, best call I think was London Clipper MWHX best ship was Gowanbank GSWA but that is a different story!


----------



## GNUA

First ship as R/O junior was a VLCC Al Badiah 9KSF Marconi Marine posting, best call I think was London Clipper MWHX best ship was Gowanbank GSWA but that is a different story!


----------



## Ron Stringer

GNUA said:


> ... best ship was Gowanbank GSWA but that is a different story!


Don't be shy, share it with us!


----------



## sparks69

After I left the sea I worked with an ex Bankline Engineer who said he always enjoyed sailing with them. He didn't explain either but just wore a cheesy grin !


----------



## Criffh

First ship Jan 1967 Denholm's ore carrier Sir Andrew Duncan/MYBN. Joined Mimco at East Ham depot., then overnight train to Glasgow. Met 1st R/O early morning in Glasgow depot. He had a large bruise on one side of his face. Asked him how he got it, and was told that he'd asked one of the ladies in Betty's Bar the previous night how long she'd been at here current 'occupation'. She'd responded by throwing a bottle at him. He took me to the ship, then gave me a five minute tour of my cabin and the radio room, followed by a trip to the 2nd engs cabin, where a party entertaining the Betty's Bar ladies was in full swing. Life at sea wasn't going to be that bad, after all !


----------



## 7912bob

MV MANO/GYGN caused a lot of confusion


----------



## fonito

"EFBV"
M/N "Villafria" .november 1967.


----------



## frank fawl

First trip Bowerings El Lobo/GCFH Captain Pierre Robio, Chief Sparks dick head from Channel Islands


----------



## Zl2axh

MV ***berland GPPY (was previously the call sign for SS Clan Fraser, sunk in 1941). Federal Steam Navigation (NZ Shipping Co). Joined her in Liverpool 1965, round trip to NZ.


----------



## Ternahan

*Gt*

GKJV - 'Suevic' - Shaw Savill - 1960 - to NZ via Panama and home via Suez. 1st R/O Ben Baxter - what a great chief!


----------



## sparksatsea

MV Ocean Bridge / GYKA C/R/O's Bill Ormrod, Paul Freeman, Malcolm Rigg - did 6 months on the vessel which was an OBO


----------



## Michael Taylor

Understand we are talking about radio call signs but it maybe of interest that sailing whale vessels were provided with signal flag call letters. On approach to port they were displayed and read by a distant station (often a lighthouse) who relayed the vessels arrival to her owners.


----------



## cajef

sparksatsea said:


> MV Ocean Bridge / GYKA C/R/O's Bill Ormrod


Did my ticket with someone called Bill Ormrod in 1962 he was from Kendal, we were good friends we met again in Trinidad when I was on the Regent Falcon and he was on a shell tanker.


----------



## jaolt1

Irving Glen......ELYJ


----------



## Devans47

First ship Benarty GKGH (had a nice rhythm to it) 1966 CH/RO Willie Paterson don't remember the captain only that he was a bit sullen. They put the jnr/RO in the owners cabin as the 2nd/RO cabin on the bridge was used by the Suez canal pilot. Had my own bedroom and Toilet/Shower. Southampton via Suez to far east 3 months great trip, then got put on a collier "Sir William Walker as a jnr/Ro to get my 6 months in, lots of fun running up and down the coast.


----------



## Brian Derksen

first ship - CYRE HMCS Saskatchewan. 1st deep sea - 6ZYU Seaview


----------



## searover

First ship Ellerman Bucknell's TSMV "City of Port Elizabeth" 1953. Call sign GPLC. 
Coastal and then South Africa. 2nd R/O for a two R/O ship with 100 passengers. Very nervous about first transmission - QTO out of Antwerp - but there was a flurry of Channel SOSs so I had to wait again for that first try. In retrospect had to be sorry for the Chief taking on a newbie for such a ship. 
Survived for another 10 years. Last ship was ss "Canberra" /GBVC until 1963.


----------



## Gordon L Smeaton

*First callsign*

GHVX British Hussar joined Isle of Grain Nov 66 as junior R/O two months and 23 days later got a dispensation to sail as R/O, a bit daunting but survived, remained at sea till 2010.


----------



## Loptap

Strick Line mv Baluchistan GVJD. Signed on at Millwall Docks January 19, 1968 - but spent some time loading so had my first experience of London - travelling up to the west end most days! Sailed for the Gulf, the long way round so saw and fell in love with Cape Town (resulting in subsequent emigration to South Africa - though I opted to go to Jo'berg - go figure!). Saw (or actually, didn't see) quite a few gulf ports - but really only got ashore at Kuwait. Though did visit an American destroyer berthed in Bahrain.
Photo is Baluchistan'd Radio Room - take by Senior R/O. Regretfully I cannot remember his name. Photo wasn't posed - he just said "Hey!" and clicked. Photo was developed and printed on board. 

Like Devans47 I followed this trip with a few weeks on the colliers - Charles H. Merz (GSMV) to get my six months in. Mainly between the Tyne and Shoreham but did one trip to Battersea. In the September I went back to SSMTC to complete my HNC.









Happy Days!


----------



## pippin

Searover: My first ship in October 1965 was also the TSMV CITY OF PORT ELIZABETH / GPLC.

The Chief R/O was a certain Mr K dit rr who was fixtures and fittings as permanent Burra Marconi Sahib.
He put me straight onto the H16 watches 2000Z-2200Z 0000Z-0600Z.
We sailed from London in the evening so it was up to me to send the TR to GNF.
A daunting prospect given the huge amount of TFC on 500 but I coped with ease.
He took no interest in teaching me anything, let alone doing any work. 
The 06, 12, 18 OBS were invariably left for me to send.
If the radar went on the blink (MK4 so it did - frequently) I was called as he was petrified of the thing.
One of the worst things was having to get up at 1200 so I could have my lunch and then relieve him for his.
I was permanently short of sleep.
Being charitable I would describe him at best as a fat drunken womanising lazy slob.
Quite often, having just dropped off to sleep I would be put on the shake by the steward with the words:
"Burra Marconi Sahib no steaming" meaning he was drunk in his bunk and couldn't be roused ready
to start his 0800Z watch.
Like a fool I would get up and sign on, out of a sense of duty to the Radio Room.

Any other horror stories about being Chota Marconi Sahib?


----------



## Loptap

pippin said:


> Searover: My first ship in October 1965 was also the TSMV CITY OF PORT ELIZABETH / GPLC.
> 
> The Chief R/O was a certain Mr K dit rr who was fixtures and fittings as permanent Burra Marconi Sahib.
> He put me straight onto the H16 watches 2000Z-2200Z 0000Z-0600Z.
> We sailed from London in the evening so it was up to me to send the TR to GNF.
> A daunting prospect given the huge amount of TFC on 500 but I coped with ease.
> He took no interest in teaching me anything, let alone doing any work.
> The 06, 12, 18 OBS were invariably left for me to send.
> If the radar went on the blink (MK4 so it did - frequently) I was called as he was petrified of the thing.
> One of the worst things was having to get up at 1200 so I could have my lunch and then relieve him for his.
> I was permanently short of sleep.
> Being charitable I would describe him at best as a fat drunken womanising lazy slob.
> Quite often, having just dropped off to sleep I would be put on the shake by the steward with the words:
> "Burra Marconi Sahib no steaming" meaning he was drunk in his bunk and couldn't be roused ready
> to start his 0800Z watch.
> Like a fool I would get up and sign on, out of a sense of duty to the Radio Room.
> 
> Any other horror stories about being Chota Marconi Sahib?


Not a horror story and not Marconi Sahib...
My best friend whilst training was an Aberdonian/Orkadian (born in Orkney, lived in Aberdeen) named Donald Hill - we spent our training time living in the same digs in South Shields. He was an Engineering cadet (is that the right description?) with Ellermans - and he went to sea during one college summer vacation - I suspect (though memory fails) this was probably the summer of '67 (might have been '66) and that was on the City of Port Elizabeth - I never realised it was a training ship?! Unfortunately we fell out of contact after leaving college - though we did get a telegram from him on City of York on our wedding day!


----------



## Devans47

Loptap said:


> Strick Line mv Baluchistan GVJD. Signed on at Millwall Docks January 19, 1968 - but spent some time loading so had my first experience of London - travelling up to the west end most days! Sailed for the Gulf, the long way round so saw and fell in love with Cape Town (resulting in subsequent emigration to South Africa - though I opted to go to Jo'berg - go figure!). Saw (or actually, didn't see) quite a few gulf ports - but really only got ashore at Kuwait. Though did visit an American destroyer berthed in Bahrain.
> Photo is Baluchistan'd Radio Room - take by Senior R/O. Regretfully I cannot remember his name. Photo wasn't posed - he just said "Hey!" and clicked. Photo was developed and printed on board.
> 
> Like Devans47 I followed this trip with a few weeks on the colliers - Charles H. Merz (GSMV) to get my six months in. Mainly between the Tyne and Shoreham but did one trip to Battersea. In the September I went back to SSMTC to complete my HNC.
> View attachment 684821
> 
> 
> Happy Days!


Interesting radio room, I've never seen that brand of equipment before, who made it? BTW really liked the collier runs, then got shipped out on my first trip solo on a tramp ship "Radley" from continent to China.


----------



## 27756

My first call sign was GPPY on the ***berland. Joined in Sheerness Nov 1974. I must have met you 
*ChrisTurne*r the day I arrived as I recall the leaving 2/R/O showing me the radio room and handing over his cabin. The C/R/O Gordon was very patient and encouraged me to send the TR to Anglesea Radio as we departed for Liverpool. I was super nervous! He complimented me but said I was a bit slow.
Spent 7 months on the ***berland. Round trip to NZ with C/R/O Rick and Captain Robin Philips. Made lots of good friends. Wonderful experience!


----------



## Loptap

Devans47 said:


> ...Interesting radio room, I've never seen that brand of equipment before, who made it? ...


Hmmm?!! I don't know! I was a Marconi man - but that clearly doesn't make any difference! IIRC ALL of my training was on Marconi equipment - and I don't recall any horror at being faced with unknown hardware on my very first trip?
However, I never had any issues with the equipment - the only "electrical" work I had to do was battery maintenance. I think it was also on the Baluchistan that I supervised the taking down of the main aerial to clean the insulators - but I might be dreaming that!!!


----------



## Devans47

Loptap said:


> Hmmm?!! I don't know! I was a Marconi man - but that clearly doesn't make any difference! IIRC ALL of my training was on Marconi equipment - and I don't recall any horror at being faced with unknown hardware on my very first trip?
> However, I never had any issues with the equipment - the only "electrical" work I had to do was battery maintenance. I think it was also on the Baluchistan that I supervised the taking down of the main aerial to clean the insulators - but I might be dreaming that!!!


Then you are a better man than I, was sent to a Blue Star ship "California Star" that had I believe IMR equipment, had to get a guy from the Liverpool Marconi depot to give me heads up.


----------



## Loptap

Devans47 said:


> Then you are a better man than I, was sent to a Blue Star ship "California Star" that had I believe IMR equipment, had to get a guy from the Liverpool Marconi depot to give me heads up.


Fortunately, I was not by myself - so I had someone to monitor and encourage me. All I know is that I absolutely loved that maiden voyage (plus, of course, the ones that came after)


----------



## pippin

A GTZM man I joined the MOBIL ASTRAL / GMOH in Bahrain. 
No handover and all the gear was ancient AEI plus the dreaded Redifon R50M, 
which at the least keeps ones left hand occupied!


----------



## david.hopcroft

pippin said:


> A GTZM man I joined the MOBIL ASTRAL / GMOH in Bahrain.
> No handover and all the gear was ancient AEI plus the dreaded Redifon R50M,
> which at the least keeps ones left hand occupied!





pippin said:


> A GTZM man I joined the MOBIL ASTRAL / GMOH in Bahrain.
> No handover and all the gear was ancient AEI plus the dreaded Redifon R50M,
> which at the least keeps ones left hand occupied!


----------



## david.hopcroft

Hello Pippin

I was an AEI man and joined GMOH in May 1967 late at night at anchor off Rastanura and waiting for me to arrive. The previous RO said 'There are four beers in the cabin', and left. I thought the T50M & H was good. The R50M was a vast improvement from my previous ship. It didn't drift at all then. I could work WCC from almost anywhere. 

You will recognise it instantly, from this polaroid taken by the 2nd Mate !!

David

+


----------



## pippin

Thanks Dave - When we went into drydock in Skaramangas at Easter 1970 I pleaded with GTZM for a new main Rx.
They duly shipped out a REDIFON R408M which I installed. £2,500 fob. What a difference!
I fitted it in the place of the R50M and moved that up onto the shelf above which had some form of duplex filter on it.
Very handy to have a 2nd Rx!
Because the R408M wouldn't like its Ae via the Tx Ae switch unit (instant burn-out of front end) I persuaded the shipyard to erect a new Rx Ae.
They also converted our single bunks into double beds. Great for a single bloke? Not so good either in rough Wx as the life-belt under the mattress trick wasn't so effective!
Fantastic six-week spell there with Captain "Gentleman" George.
Had a shock when he was relieved in R'dam by "Black Angus". G.G. had pre-warned me.
A stinking drunk apparition dressed in singlet and pants came into my cabin at 02:30 and put me on the shake, demanding that I go for a drink with him. I told him in no uncertain terms where to go. He told me who he was and ordered me.
I retorted that I didn't give a toss who was and to fcuk off!
Funnily enough I had no further bother from him but he pestered the young Officers and their wives to drink with him.
I heard the empty whisky bottle clunk into his waste-paper bin every evening. Loathsome slob.


----------



## Loptap

pippin said:


> ... I retorted that I didn't give a toss who was and to fcuk off!
> Funnily enough I had no further bother from him but he pestered the young Officers and their wives to drink with him.
> I heard the empty whisky bottle clunk into his waste-paper bin every evening. Loathsome slob. ...


Oh, come now - say what you really mean!


----------



## Loptap

Devans47 said:


> Interesting radio room, I've never seen that brand of equipment before, who made it? BTW really liked the collier runs, then got shipped out on my first trip solo on a tramp ship "Radley" from continent to China.


Went back to my scan of the photo and back to the original photo with a magnifying glass - and can just discern T50H or T50M on the transmitter behind me - that set bells ringing (isn't the human mind a wonderful thing!) - I did an internet search for AEI T50H - and hit the jackpot - the link On board photo's shows immediately David Hopcroft's photo that appears further back on this thread - but scroll down the web page and you will find a much better photograph of an AEI installation. The image is copyright to *Gary McDanielson* so follow the link to see 




david.hopcroft said:


> Hello Pippin
> 
> I was an AEI man and joined GMOH in May 1967 late at night at anchor off Rastanura and waiting for me to arrive. The previous RO said 'There are four beers in the cabin', and left. I thought the T50M & H was good. The R50M was a vast improvement from my previous ship. It didn't drift at all then. I could work WCC from almost anywhere.
> 
> You will recognise it instantly, from this polaroid taken by the 2nd Mate !!
> 
> David


----------



## Ron Stringer

While working on the MIMCo dock staff on Tyneside it was a common occurrence to be sent to ship's to 'hand over' the radio station to the R/O who was joining to sail with her. Several colliers were fitted with Siemens Bros radio equipment and following t MIMCo's takeover of AEI, we became responsible for their service.
The equipment was designed to operate from AC supplies but many of the ship's had 110v DC mains. To cope with this, Siemens/AEI fitted motor/alternators to provide 230v AC - at times it seemed like one per equipment, as some ship's had 2 or 3 small M/A sets in the backs of cupboards, under benches and in other hidey- holes. They were not energised by turning the equipment on, they each had their own switches. Some switches were in view and clearly marked but others would be hidden under kneeholes or amongst a row of several unidentified switches. Very embarrassing to be there, trying to turn on the main receiver and having to crouch to look under benches, in cupboards and such whilst still hoping to appear competent and knowledgeable in front of a first-trip R/O.


----------



## P.Arnold

Working at MIMCO Liverpool, we were often called to attend a vessel at Eastham locks, (Manchester Ship Canal). Due to sky draft limitations on *some* vessels going up the canal to Manchester, meant masts complete with aerials would be lowered, as well as radar masts, and not forgetting some of the high profile funnels.
Due to cargo work, if the aerial hadn't been lowered at Eastham, they would have been at Manchester.
Back at Eastham, all would be re instated.
There were two situations.
One, a report that *both* Tx's not working, Clue there.
R/O had just joined, that was the conclusive clue. Problem was always the (older) Marconi AKD unit which selected the function of keying, often installed on the opposite workspace to the TX's.
The others were TX not working, there seemed to be a general reluctance to use the dummy aerials as a test. Most problems were due to the aerials being rigged by the crew with insulators and weak links missing or the sneaky downlead yanked from the lead out insulator.

My favourite was the radar not working.
Crew had raised the mast ignoring the BOT condoms which were favourite items for covering the waveguide from water ingress.

Happy days
Stay safe
Peter


----------



## david.hopcroft

Loptap - Your photo shows the T50H - the HF transmitter. On the left is the T10A AEI's stalwart MF transmitter. There was a T50MH single unit variant with the H above the M. My only problem with the H was the main tuning winder jammed up when the pot frame cracked and allowed the little wheel to fall of the coil and mangle up its edges. Kevin, the 3/£ was a good turner and soon made me a new one.


David

+
.


----------



## david.hopcroft

There doesn't seem to be an edit facility after posting, so you can't correct typo's. 

Should read 'fall off the coil windings' and Kevin, 3/E

David


----------



## R651400

The vertical line of dots to the top right of your posting has the edit facility... 
What you can't do is entirely delete a post except delete the wording and give a reason...


----------



## stuartcooper35

R/O said:


> Texaco Southampton/GLBA CR/O Pat Townsend Captain Jim Blundell











Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------



## dahdedahditdahdahdedah

MV Upwey Grange / GVER (Houlder Brothers) as 2nd R/O 29 Sept 1977 to 31 March 1978. A brilliant callsign to send on telegraphy!!

David


----------



## sparkie2182

Golf Yankee Mona Lisa. Atlantic Conveyor

Golf Yankee Mickey Mouse. Atlantic Causeway


----------



## Dave McGouldrick

Orestes/GNZG June 1970. Ocean Fleets.
First foreign flag Pola Ana/5B2291 (ex Laganbank) July 1973


----------



## P.Arnold

Arbitrator/MMZR TJ’s


----------



## bpsparks

British Gunner MPJW, long wait on the tfc list though


----------

